# Photos of sore skin - can you help



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone help?

Here are some photos of my sick guinea pig. I took him to the vets on Thursday last week (and posted a thread on here), but am so worried about him.

At the vets he was given an anti-itching drug and some anti-biotics (which I am still giving him twice a day) but he doesn't seem to be getting better. His face doesn't look so swollen (the vet thought that he had scratched himself and then the wounds became infected), but the fungal infection doesn't seem to be going away. The vet won't give him anything till he knows what to treat, the results should be back early next week. I have tried to put some Daktarin onto his face but he just squeals and pulls away, so I can't do this properly. I am sure I am hurting him and this is getting really upsetting.

Does anyone know what this could be from the pictures I took today? 

Fudgie is still eating really well and doesn't seem lethargic or unwell, its just this skin infection which is such a worry.

Just for info, I had treated Fudgie for mange mites approx 6 weeks ago with the 2nd dose being given 2 weeks ago, then a small sore appeared above his eye last Saturday (6 Feb) which had spread to a large area by Thursday 11 Feb, so it was really quick to take hold.

Also, the sore on his back was a scab yesterday, then I put on some Daktarin (as advised by the vet) and this morning the sore was open. I have put some Aloe Vera gel onto this to try to soothe it.

Please help if you can.

Thanks
Leigh & Fudgie


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i wonder if he is unfortunate enough to be allergic to the treatment? 
cant help other than recommend going back to vets.
sorry


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like an allergic reaction to the mite treatment -ask vet for some steroid cream such as Fuciderm should heal it evenyually and use an alternative treatment next time.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Ah, the skin infection on the face did start AFTER Fudgie had been treated with the mite spot on liquid, so I will have to find something else for next time. This stuff included Ivermectin (which seemed to be the most popular choice), is there anything else that works?

Thanks for your help, will ask about the steriod cream when I take Fudgie back next Tuesday


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

you could try some nice shampoo from gorgeous guineas  they have all sorts of shampoos for all sorts of fungal and skin problems

Gorgeous Guineas: Welcome To Gorgeous Guineas HQ!


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Fudgie has been back to the vet for his diagnosis. Ringworm wasn't 100% confirmed but this was the closest. Fudge is now on Infrafungol, nice vet gave me enough from the big bottle to last me 2 weeks until the next consultation, and only charged me a fraction of the price! What a relief!

Good news is that Fudgie hasn't lost any weight, is eating well and should hopefully improve now that he is actually having treatment instead of anti-biotics for the infection in his wounds. Its also better as he is only having one dose per day now and not two... he squeaks and wriggles so much when I give him his medicine. Gets a treat afterwards though.

Hoping that this will work, or it will be back to the drawing board!


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a quick update... its now been 2 weeks since we were given Intrafungol to give Fudgie, and he is nearly back to normal! Yipppeeeeeeee!
His fur is growing through where the skin was sore, and there are no more cuts or abrasions to be seen. We are so relieved!
Thanks to everyone who tried to help.
Leigh & a very happy Fudgie!


----------

